# Two Week Old Puppy Hasn't Pooped In 2 Days



## acovarrubias (May 3, 2013)

I have a 2 week old Chihuahua puppy that has not pooped in almost 1 1/2 days now. I have been feeding her Esbilac Puppy Replacer for the last 3 days, because for some reason her mama will not let her nurse. I have been wiping her bottom with a warm cloth, rubbing her belly and nothing seems to work.

She does not act like she is in pain or anything, but her tummy looks bloated to me. I am afraid to feed her, because her tummy looks so full. She is sleeping just fine. Please help! Does anyone know of anything else I could do or give her to help her go poop. I am very worried.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Will her mother clean her? That would be best. If not, try holding her bottom under warm running water (baby bath temperature)---that usually works for me when I raise orphan kittens. If nothing works, call the vet. Constipation can kill baby puppies.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If the mom isn't feeding her, are you? If so, what are you feeding and how often? She could be constipated from whatever you are feeding, or maybe not getting enough food?
See a vet. Puppies can go downhill fast.


----------



## acovarrubias (May 3, 2013)

I have been feeding her Esbilac Puppy Replacer for the last 3 days (every 3-4 hrs), because for some reason her mama will not let her nurse. Her mom will not clean her either. I am going to the vet in the morning. I was just trying to see if someone knew something I could try tonight. Warm water on her bottom is not working. Since she has not pooped her belly looks a little swollen, and she wants to eat but I am very worried because how much can a little belly take without pooping. I appreciate both of your comments.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe an enema? call an ER vet and ask for amount to use.


----------

